# Native Instruments NOIRE piano: I did a play-through and it’s pretty damn stunning



## ManchesterMusic

Check it out:


----------



## Lemmi

Hi Geoff,

thanks for doing this (such in-depth) video and thank you for your kinds words about NOIRE. You were among the first, who had the chance to try it out...
For all who are intrigued and want to find out more, there is lots to hear (and see) on the NOIRE website over at Native Instruments: https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/keys/noire/

We are really happy and excited about this one, it was a lot of work! If there are any questions, just fire away

Cheers,
Stephan
__________________________
Galaxy Instruments
Galaxy-instruments.com
facebook.com/galaxyinstruments


----------



## styledelk

Great review! Bought it.


----------



## rudi

Please stop putting nice demos on this site... 
First it was Spitfire Chamber Strings, then some Waves stuff and now Noire... it's got to stop


----------



## resomonics

Very tempting! Especially like the sound of the particles engine, that could be very useful.


----------

